# Best broadband in Pune?



## Gtb93 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm located at Shivaji Nagar Housing Soc./ Senapati Bapat road. I'm looking for a good and none/very little downtime facing network. 
Speed-2mbps-4mbps. UL. No FUP limits. Set up will be Wi-Fi. 3 people to share it.
Any suggestions guys? The only options I've seen are - Tikona, YouBroadband, and Hathway.
Hathway has horrible plans and are overprice imo. Youbroadband has one good plan, but after donwnload limit, it cuts down to 1mbps which is a slight problem. Tikona has a few plans that interest me, but I don't have any experience with their service. Also, any idea about BSNL plans in this area? and/or other alternatives?

Regards.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 1, 2013)

I tag Faun and Desmond David here


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hathway and YOU Broadband are good, a big no to Tikona. You should call home Hathway representative or go to their Office as their website is not always updated. I doubt though that you can get any good 4mbps plan with reasonable rate here.


----------



## Gtb93 (Jun 1, 2013)

6Diablo9 said:


> Hathway and YOU Broadband are good, a big no to Tikona. You should call home Hathway representative or go to their Office as their website is not always updated. I doubt though that you can get any good 4mbps plan with reasonable rate here.


I've read bad reviews for tikona often. Is it really THAT bad? 
Also, for hathway I've seen the plan-paper that the rep brings, there's no VFM plan at all.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> I've read bad reviews for tikona often. Is it really THAT bad?


Tikona broadband sucks, and it also sucks all the money out of you. Most speed that you can get out of 2mbps rated plan is 256kbps.



Gtb93 said:


> Also, for hathway I've seen the plan-paper that the rep brings, there's no VFM plan at all.


There aren't many options here. My friend has a YOU 1mbps unimited which costs him Rs. 2100/- (3months), I think there is YOU office near Sakhar Sankul you can pay them a visit or call a rep.


----------



## raksrules (Jun 1, 2013)

I stay in Aundh and Pay 2100 Rs for 1 Mbps unlimited for 3 months. Satisfied with the service till now.
May be the 1212 Rs 12 Mbps per month till 25GB and then throttled to 1 Mbps might be good plan for you.


----------



## Gtb93 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions guys!
Also @Diablo9 - a 2mbps plan on a 1:8 contention would generally give you 256kbps on download, isn't that normal?


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 2, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong but 1:8 contention means one line of 2 mbps(mega bits per sec) is shared with 8 users, you do get 2mbps. You could expect 220-230kBps(kilo bytes per sec) I had YOU Broadband earlier with 2mbps plan, switched to Hathway later bcoz I wanted something very cheap(cheap plan, cheap speed) and also got free set top box+6month cable tv. Anyways never had any problem with YOU broadband, and if you have problem they'll try to resolve it by next day same with Hathway.


----------



## Akshay (Jun 2, 2013)

Tata broadband is the best option for you. It's stable & has almost no issues. It is little expensive though. 

Avoid reliance for sure.


----------



## Gtb93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I've settled for YouBroadband as of now. 2mbps UL no limits. 1400rs per month. 
Will get the connection by wednesday.


----------



## raksrules (Jun 10, 2013)

^^Good. Mine is 1 Mbps UL for half of what you are paying (700 per month).


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2013)

I live in Bavdhan near Kothrud and I use Tata Docomo broadband 999 plan. I've had no problems with it yet and get pretty steady pings.


----------



## quad_core (Jun 11, 2013)

I use BSNL broadband and i m quite satisfied with the service. I am using this since 2005 . I have the 1mbps plan, you can check their other plans too.


----------



## paritosh_sumrao (Oct 31, 2014)

Gtb93 said:


> I've read bad reviews for tikona often. Is it really THAT bad?
> Also, for hathway I've seen the plan-paper that the rep brings, there's no VFM plan at all.



Tikona is worst possible bradband (?). It hardly works. I could never do skype on itdespite being 2MBPS because of frequent disruptios. But believe me thats not the worst part. Closing of account is the most difficult thing. Even if you say not to recharge it, they will do it. And will threaten you with legal action if thats not paid. Add 1500 closure charges and what not.
Its actually a mental harrasment I hope no one else goes through.


----------

